# Wordbuilder in Hollywood Choirs



## Calebra (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi! I would appreciate help with the following. I'm using wordbuilder in Hollywood Choirs with Cubase on WIndows 7 to make a mock-up of a choral piece that has a text that is quite long. To check that I've set the words correctly I need to repeatedly listen to certain parts. According to the manual, putting the cursor at a given place in the text and pressing F4 is supposed to get wordbuilder to start playing from that place (I obviously move the cursor to the same place in my midi file). But this doesn't work. The only place I can put the cursor that makes wordbuilder actually play from that point is at the beginning. So each time I have to start listening right from the beginning to correct something that may be wrong 60 or 70 bars later. I have the feeling I've misunderstood something pretty basic here! Any ideas?


----------



## pmcrockett (Nov 27, 2020)

Not sure why F4 isn't working in Cubase (I'm not a Cubase user), but try testing it with the standalone version of Play outside of Cubase and see if it works there. You may at least be able to narrow it down to either a Cubase issue or a Play issue.

In the meantime, try using the DAW sync feature (see manual page 67), which will sync the text position with the DAW's playback position so that it knows where to begin when you play form the middle of the piece.

EDIT: It may be what's going on is that Cubase doesn't want to send to keystrokes to the plugin and is reading F4 as a command to the DAW and not to the plugin. Not sure how to solve that if it is the case, but some DAWs have an option somewhere you can tick to ensure keystrokes go to the plugin when the plugin has focus.


----------



## Calebra (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks for these suggestions. I'll try them out later today. I already disabled the key commands F4 and F5 within Cubase to be sure that they were read by the plugin and not the DAW. It didn't change anything.


----------



## Calebra (Dec 18, 2020)

pmcrockett, Yes, Cubase isn't sending the F4 and F5 functions to the plugin. Instead, these call up windows within Cubase. In the preferences in Cubase I tried ticking "plugin editors always on top", but that didn't change anything. I have run the Learn function, and now the text follows the position in the sequencer, so that's great, and huge thanks! But I would like to understand why F4 and F5 functions are not working. Any Cubase users out there?


----------



## Norman Young (Jul 1, 2022)

I use Studio One and I ahve the same problem. My solution was to place the cursor a point in the text where I want it, select solo, and then release the solo. Text starts frrom that point.


----------

